# (New to Freebsd) Netgear w111 wireless adapter



## codesweat (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello,

I am trying to install a Netgear wireless usb adapter. Could you point me toward the howto or any documentation on setting up wireless usb adapters? Netgear is listed in the devs list so I figured it would work. I knew some configuration would be needed. If its quick and someone knows the process some guidance would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## herb (Apr 15, 2010)

I suggest starting with the Handbook 31.3 Wireless Networking.

I have the same usb device but have not got it configured yet on my old Toshiba 220cds.

Good luck. Please let me know how you make out.

Saint


----------

